# How do you deal with the noise from the skimmer water outlet?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

At least in my Octupus the water outlet should not be covered with water. As result it is very noisy. My sump is in the basement and I can survive, but how you deal with it, when it is in the living room?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

why should the outlet not be covered?

My vertex is below water and silent.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This is from manufacturer. Probably, I understand it in the wrong way. The skimmer was also overfloaded when outlet was in the water and despite gate was adjected to minumum

" water level in the sump should be 6" - 10" a*s long as it not covering the water outlet*. "

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I see if i can find that thread on Reef keepers about being underwater.

The only reason I can see them suggesting that, IS the Pump is weak and cant handle anymore pressure.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The skimmer is good one

http://www.goreef.com/Super-Reef-Octopus-2000-Internal-Protein-Skimmer-200-Gallons.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

@ 22W and 500 GPH, SOmething seems off.

5.5' Head Is good But the Skimmer has a Big chamber.

I bet, with the 5000 Pump, Its would run Perfect under water

In a nut shell The Pump seems Very small for that Skimmer now that i look at the Specs.

I would still try it below water... Its got warranty.

Your next step, Filter sock the output if its really loud... Im sure it is.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Chromey. will try tomorrow again under the water

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

good luck. Let me know.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

It is to let the water out of the skimmer.

You can put it "almost all the way" under water. Just don't totally submerge it. Since the sump should be a constant level where you skimmer is, put some spacers in to raise the skimmer.

Or, picture if you will...


Skimmer -> Tee with the opening up -> 45* elbow pointing down -> straight PVC to the surface of the water.

Stick some PVC in the Tee, and it will keep the pressure off the skimmer, and the water will flow quietly to the sump without the crashing and splashing (which will stop the salt spray) If the Tee is making noise, still some floss in the PVC. It will let the air in and out, but cut the noise.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

J_T said:


> It is to let the water out of the skimmer.
> Skimmer -> Tee with the opening up -> 45* elbow pointing down -> straight PVC to the surface of the water.
> 
> Stick some PVC in the Tee, and it will keep the pressure off the skimmer, and the water will flow quietly to the sump without the crashing and splashing (which will stop the salt spray) If the Tee is making noise, still some floss in the PVC. It will let the air in and out, but cut the noise.


Good idea .thansk

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

